# frage zu "" bei INSERT STATEMENTS



## Prinz (16. Aug 2006)

also irgendwo ist bei mir noch der wurm drinnen


```
datenbank.execute("INSERT INTO user (iduser,age,gender,ausmünchen,ausbayern,beruf,meintip,issingle,traumtag,wasichsagenwollte,sport,hobby,hotspot,fahrzeuge,exschule,exfirma,mitgliedseit,mitgliedbei)" 
				+"VALUES ("+ useridint+ "," + alter+ "," +gender+ "," +ausmünchen +"," + ausbayern + "," +beruf+ ","+meinTip+","+issingle+","+traumtag+","+ wasichsagenwollte +","+sport+","+hobbys+","+hotspot+","+fahrzeuge+","+exschule+","+exfirmen+","+mitgliedseit+","+mitgliedbei+ ")" );
```

Der Code funktionier jedoch wenn ich konkrete werte einsetze und in MYSQL Admin ausführen will.

Ich glaube es liegt an der letzten klammer.

Vielleicht sieht ein GURU den fehler gleich. ICh hab 3 Studen lang gesucht. Die variablennamen und tabellennamen stimmen. daran liegt es also nicht[/code]


----------



## DP (16. Aug 2006)

1. fehlt vor deinem VALUES ein leerzeichen. 

2. fehlen dir einfache anführungszeichen wenn es sich um varchar-felder handelt.

3. würde ich ein preparedstatement nehmen


----------



## Prinz (16. Aug 2006)

es lag an den fehlenden anführungszeichen der varchar felder


----------

